# 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?



## AndyK7 (27 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier und hab direkt schon mal ein Anliegen.

Seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich nun schon Werbung im TV für Sexhotlines (0900) die keine Preise angeben. Weder optisch noch akustisch. Und zwar wird die 0900-Nummer als webdomain angegeben, also z.B. 0900-5xxxxxxx.com und wird auch so vorgelesen (ohne 'www' vorweg). Es heisst auch nicht man soll die Nummer anrufen sondern sie wird nur eingeblendet, daneben allerdings ein transparentes aber durchaus gut sichtbares Telefonsymbol. Eine Frauenstimme sagt nur die Webdomain und nichts von einer Tel.-Nummer, wobei es wohl jedem klar sein dürfte. Tippt man die Webdomain dann im browser ein, erreicht man tatsächlich eine site, allerdings mit nur einem Foto, der Tel.-Nummer und der korrekten Preisangabe.

Meine Frage ist nun, inwieweit dies rechtlich in Ordnung ist. Kann mir da mal jemand näheres sagen. In den Bestimmungen der Regulierungsbehörde konnte ich nichts dazu finden. Scheint ne neue Methode zu sein die Preisnennung zu umgehen. Ist das wirklich Ok?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

AndyK7


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Gib mir mal ein Beispiel (evtl PN):
Wo wird was wie beworbven?
Und frage am Dienstag mal die Bundesnetzagentur, was sie davon hält. Da sie die "Entscheidungsgewalt" hat, bringt es wenig, sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen... Mich würde aber doch interessieren, wer hinter den Angeboten steckt...


----------



## AndyK7 (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Die werben nachts ständig u. a. auch auf DSF und vielen anderen Sendern.
http://09005844944.com/

Jetzt macht eine Auskunftsnummer 118xx auch noch Werbung nach dieser Art ohne Preisangabe. 118xx.com 'Frag nach Dandy'.

Gruss

AndyK7


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*



AndyK7 schrieb:


> Scheint ne neue Methode zu sein die Preisnennung zu umgehen. Ist das wirklich Ok?


Der Preis wird genannt und zwar dann, wenn man anruft. Dir Kostenansage bis zum Beep ist kostenlos. Diese Art der Preisangabe ist ausreichend, so hat es der Gesetzgeber mit der Einführung der 0900er Nummern bestimmt. Es muss nicht zusätzlich noch ein weiterer Kostenhinweis in der Werbung erfolgen, da die Ansage dann bei der Anwahl ausreichend ist.


----------



## AndyK7 (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Preis wird genannt und zwar dann, wenn man anruft. Dir Kostenansage bis zum Beep ist kostenlos. Diese Art der Preisangabe ist ausreichend, so hat es der Gesetzgeber mit der Einführung der 0900er Nummern bestimmt. Es muss nicht zusätzlich noch ein weiterer Kostenhinweis in der Werbung erfolgen, da die Ansage dann bei der Anwahl ausreichend ist.



Das ist nicht richtig. Hinsichtlich der Preisangabe in der Werbung gibt es konkrete Gesetze.

Text aus Teletalk.de:

13.02.07 13:37
TKG: Klare Regeln für Mehrwertdienste

Von: Susanne Feldt

Preisangabe in der Werbung
Neu geregelt werden die Pflichten zur Preisangabe in der Werbung. Davon betroffen sind Angebote unter 0900 (Premium-Dienste), 118-Auskunftsrufnummer, 0137-Massenverkehrsdienste (Mabez), 0180-Shared Cost, Kurzwahldienste und alle übrigen so genannten Neuartigen Dienste, insbesondere unter 012. Bei allen Diensten ist der Preis zeitabhängig je Minute oder bei Blocktarifen je einmaliger Nutzung aus dem Festnetz anzugeben. Die Preisangabe hat gut lesbar, deutlich sichtbar und in direktem Zusammenhang mit der genannten Rufnummer zu erfolgen. Die Anzeige des Preises darf, etwa bei TV-Werbung, nicht kürzer erfolgen als die Anzeige der Rufnummer. Handelt sich um einen Aboservice, ist dies deutlich anzugeben. Hinzuweisen ist auch auf den Umstand, dass bei Anrufen aus dem Mobilfunknetz Verbindungskosten anfallen, die sich von denen des Festnetzes unterscheiden. Bei Faxdiensten/Faxabruf muss die Zahl der zu übermittelnden Seiten angegeben werden, bei Datendiensten entsprechend und soweit möglich die Datenmenge.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Der Artikel bezieht sich auf die aktuellen Pläne zur Änderung des TKG - in Kraft ist davon IMHO noch nix.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Telekontor aus Plüderhausen... irgendwie sind mir die doch mal begegnet... (DAU aka hat leider unter linux seine Festplatte geerdet und ist daher hirnlos)
vorläufig mal das als kleine Randunterhaltung, bis meine Archivssuche wieder mag
http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=24671
http://www.welt.de/print-welt/artic...ex-Produzent_Hornauer_darf_weiter_senden.html

Man wird auch hier fündig:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060130_01.php


----------



## Greenhorn (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Hier ist auch noch was ... wenn auch etwas älter  :
http://www.epd.de/medien/medien_index_14356.html

"Ihr seid keine zahmen Küken - ich will Krieger, mit denen ich Millionen verdiene!" YEAH!!! :-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

[offtopic]
Das ist ein gar nicht so untypischer Vertreter des Mehrwertgeschäftes... Toleriert zum Wohle des Geschäftsmodells...
Etwas Historie?
Die glänzende Zukunft der Mehrwertdienste begann in NRW...
http://www.computerwoche.de/heftarchiv/1991/42/1142408/
...begleitet von Experten im Beraterstab der Führungselite...
...überwacht durch "freiwillige Selbstkontrolle...


> Die Telekom will nach eigenen Angaben keine Schiedsrichterrolle im Hinblick auf die Informationsinhalte übernehmen. Deshalb ist unter ihrer Regie bereits ein *Ausschuß zur freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle* begründet worden, der mit vier privaten Informationsanbietern und einem Telekom-Vertreter[*] besetzt ist.


[*]...keiner macht mehr an...?

Schon 1991 stand da: 





> Die Informationsanbieter müssen _in ihrer Werbung_ *aber auch *_zu Beginn des jeweiligen Abrufs _auf ihre Informationsverantwortung und das Verbindungsentgelt hinweisen.



...und ihre dunklen Geheimnisse...
http://homepage.swissonline.ch/alex.baur/gericht/ziegler-ebeling.html
der ist noch besser:
http://homepage.swissonline.ch/alex.baur/krimi/ziegler.html


> Spätestens im März 1996 muss sich der Bezirksanwalt der "liaison dangereuse" gewahr geworden sein: Damals publizierte
> der "Tages-Anzeiger" einen Bericht über die Ausleger des holländischen Drogenrings Octopus in der Schweiz. Dabei fiel
> auch der Name V** ** M*. Dieser war im Februar 1996 vorübergehend verhaftet worden. Die holländischen Ermittler
> glauben, dass V** ** M* Gelder aus dem Handel mit insgesamt 270 Tonnen Haschisch ins Schweizer Telesex-Business
> ...


[selfedit]


----------



## Greenhorn (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

Mich interessieren vor allem die Charaktere, die hinter diesen Geschäften stecken  Und da es geht durchaus noch eine Stufe härter:
www.sekteninfo-bayern.de -> Gruppierungen: Wankmiller-Gruppe -> 2. Link ("Neue Rätsel") unter "Die Presse berichtet"
(ich hab's jetzt so kompliziert gemacht, um nicht den Namen in irgendeiner Form zu bringen)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0900 Werbung ohne Preisangabe. Neuer Trick?*

@Greenhorn 





> Quelle: Stuttgarter Nachrichten  vom *22.3.03*



Es gibt jede Menge Berichte basierend auf diesen frühen Meldungen, aber außer einem Dementi kam dann nicht mehr viel. Falls Du aktuelle und erhärtende Hinweise für den Zusammenhang hast, bitte PN. Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es viele solcher Geschichten gibt in diesem Bereich. Drogen, Menschenhandel, Mafia - all das gehört zum Mehrwertgeschäft offenbar [in einem Ausmaß, über das man nur spekulieren kann] dazu  und hätte, zusammen genommen mit der anzutreffenden kriminellen Energie, die erkennbar ist in den wenigen Fällen, die hierzulande zu Anklagen führten, für mich durchaus eine intensive Auseinandersetzung der Ermittlungsbehörden mit diesem Thema gerechtfertigt. Und da rede ich jetzt nicht von 2003 oder 2004, sondern von 1999 oder so. Das war alles bekannt, lange lange lange bevor es dieses Forum hier gab.


----------

